# Ccleaner Android app- Thumbnail cache



## zhong

I have over 1 GB. of thumbnail cache on my Nexus 4 Android phone. I wish to delete some to save space. How do I know which thumbnail cache I should need and not delete and which ones I don't need and can delete using Ccleaner?

Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Android should rewrite the thumbnails it needs. There shouldn't be any harm in deleting those files.


----------



## zhong

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Android should rewrite the thumbnails it needs. There shouldn't be any harm in deleting those files.


Can these 2 thumb data3 files be deleted?
They are take up a few hundred megabytes each here-










What are they used for?
Why are they so large in size?

Thanks


----------



## koala

Details here: More information about Android THUMBDATA files


----------



## CharisVera41

CCclearner is gimmick and totally hype. Android native ram management system is more Superior to handle ram.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

CCleaner has its advantages for things like cleaning cache and removing old folders.


----------

